# Help--Is Something Wrong With These Babies?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I noticed today that the babies of Squishie's litter are looking a bit skinny and have this strange kind of skin scabs/dandruff thing going on, some worse than others. I've been worried about her not being all that interested in her babies, especially compared to Waffle (who gave birth one week before Squishie) who takes really great care of her litter and constantly nurses, whereas Squishie very often leaves the nest by itself. 

In my concern I took the smallest and fed him some soy formula with a dripper. He drank lots and feel asleep in my hand. Then I had another idea: could I give Squishie's litter to Waffle? They each had nine babies, one week apart. 

I also would appreciate advice on the strange skin flakes. Is this at all normal? Is this something the mom would take care of? Waffle's babies didn't have this. Here are some pictures:

Squishie's litter at one week (today)









the runt who has something that looks like dandruff (sorry the picture turned out so blurry)









In comparison: Waffle's fat piggies at one week


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

Waffle has a pretty large litter on her own for a new mother. It seems like Squishie might not be grooming her babies enough? You could try rotating Squishie's babies with Waffle.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've seen it before, I don't think it is all that uncommon.

Be really REALLY careful about supplementing feedings with babies under 2 weeks of age. You could do more harm than good since Mother's milk is so vital to their development. Not only is the nourishment they offer massively important, so is their care of the babies. Give this Mom some space because some Mothers do get nervous about too much human interference. 

I can't say whether this Mom is not providing for them because I'm not there to see what is going on. If you feel they are lacking something then offer this Mom the soy milk or additional foods for the next couple days & just watch from a comfortable distance as to what is happening. Have you provided her a box to hide inside of with the babies? If you haven't do so & just give her a day or so to get into a routine.

Also for peace of mind, don't compare the litters anymore because right now at their ages... a week difference is HUGE.. there is no comparing babies for the next several weeks because changes happen daily!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My oops litter had flaky skin as well for awhile. They look healthy enough so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

My fosterlitter went through the same 'flaky skin' phase at about that age too - they all turned out fine (so far, lol).


----------

